# IEMS (Wishard) EMT and Paramedic dead in Ambulance crash



## AtlasFlyer (Feb 16, 2013)

An IEMS (Wishard Hospital, they do the Indianapolis 911 calls) EMT died last night when the ambulance he was driving was struck by a car. The Paramedic riding with him is in critical condition.

http://www.indystar.com/article/20130216/NEWS/130216002/Ambulance-involved-Downtown-crash-driver-medic-critically-injured


----------



## katgrl2003 (Feb 16, 2013)

Timmy was a great guy. I helped precept him when he first started in EMS. The news has not released the name of the paramedic, and I don't know if the family has been told yet, so I am not going to mention his name either. I do know he is in the ICU, has a massive head injury, and has coded multiple times.

Words cannot describe how much I miss Timmy. He was like a little brother. You will be missed.


----------



## abckidsmom (Feb 16, 2013)

katgrl2003 said:


> Timmy was a great guy. I helped precept him when he first started in EMS. The news has not released the name of the paramedic, and I don't know if the family has been told yet, so I am not going to mention his name either. I do know he is in the ICU, has a massive head injury, and has coded multiple times.
> 
> Words cannot describe how much I miss Timmy. He was like a little brother. You will be missed.



Kat, I've been thinking of you since I heard.  I'm sorry for your pain, and theirs.


----------



## medicsb (Feb 16, 2013)

Sorry for you loss.  RIP.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Feb 16, 2013)

abckidsmom said:


> Kat, I've been thinking of you since I heard.  I'm sorry for your pain, and theirs.



I appreciate it. I'm back at work tonight, but we are missing quite a few people. Cody, the medic in the truck, isn't expected to survive the night. We are having somebody stay with Tim's body at all times. I'll keep everyone posted as to Cody's condition.


----------



## AtlasFlyer (Feb 16, 2013)

katgrl2003 said:


> I appreciate it. I'm back at work tonight, but we are missing quite a few people. Cody, the medic in the truck, isn't expected to survive the night. We are having somebody stay with Tim's body at all times. I'll keep everyone posted as to Cody's condition.



I am so sorry for your loss with what happened today/last night


----------



## Screwby (Feb 16, 2013)

This hit station hard this morning. Prayers to the families...


----------



## katgrl2003 (Feb 17, 2013)

Cody's family took him off life support early this morning.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 17, 2013)

*IEMS (Wishard) EMT dead in Ambulance crash*

So sorry for your loss. My heart breaks for you all


----------



## chaz90 (Feb 17, 2013)

Best wishes to IEMS and all who knew Timmy and Cody. Few things are more difficult for an agency, and a city, than a LODD. All of our thoughts and prayers are with you at this difficult time.


----------



## Aidey (Feb 17, 2013)

I've update the thread title to reflect that they both passed away.


----------



## medicsb (Feb 17, 2013)

So sad... So sorry, again.


----------



## AtlasFlyer (Feb 17, 2013)

Aidey said:


> I've update the thread title to reflect that they both passed away.



Very sad that it was necessary. :sad:


----------



## katgrl2003 (Feb 17, 2013)

Tribute video made by a coworker


----------



## johnrsemt (Feb 17, 2013)

Remembering how many times we were posted at that location at that time of night makes it hard for me.    
   Kat I am glad he had a great preceptor when he started in Indianapolis;  call me if you need to talk,  and thank you for letting me know before I saw it on facebook


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Feb 20, 2013)

My condolences to IEMS and the friends and families left behind. I'm sorry for your loss. :sad:


----------



## katgrl2003 (Mar 1, 2013)

Latest news
http://www.wthr.com/story/21425536/no-charges-in-deadly-indianapolis-ambulance-crash


----------

